# bbjd Jersey sig challenge



## bbjd7

It's that time again although I'm low on points so I'm going to have to cut the prize down to 15,000 sorry guys but hopefully I get some good will for the old prizes.

I'm feeling very Jersey lately and want to show my support of one of my fighters so make a sig for any of the fighters listed below and the best one will win.

Pics : Anything you want
Title: Fighters Name
Sub Text: BBJD
More Sub text: Jersey's Finest
Size: Whatever you think looks best
Avatar : If you don't mind.

Fighters - Frankie Edgar, Dan and Jim Miller, Mike Massenzio, and Nick Catone.
Have at it guys.


----------



## bbjd7

Not closing this till next Tuesday since this weekend is Halloween.


----------



## Toxic

There is no fighters list :confused02:


----------



## bbjd7

Damn I'm stupid k well it's been fixed sorry about that Frank Edgar, either or both of the Miller brothers, Massenzio, and Catone are the choices.


----------



## Steph05050

well i gave it a go


----------



## bbjd7

That is fantastic. I was worried I wasn't going to get any responses.


----------



## Steph05050

thanks here is the dan miller one....this is dan miller right i got more than one when i googled him let me kno if it aint the right one.




















OR


----------



## Steph05050

ok here is jim miller...this one i kinda like but kinda dont so i figured u can decide...


----------



## Steph05050

okay here is mike massenzio


----------



## plazzman

People still live in Jersey?


----------



## Steph05050

last one...nick catone


----------



## bbjd7

Damn Steph you rule. Yes that is Dan Miller that kneebar won him the IFL MW title. I might be sending you points for awhile after I pick a winner just so I can use all the different sigs you made lol.


----------



## Steph05050

ha whatever is cool...dan miller one is my fav so far


----------



## bbjd7

I like the Miller sig a lot both of them.

Depending on how many more entries I get I might just take the Catone one and then send you points next month for both the Edgar and the Massenzio. Since they all have fights coming up.

Hopefully I can raise some points so i can pay for all these sigs.


----------



## Steph05050

no rush...do whatever u can i dont mind at all


----------



## ToeZup

I just went with a simple clean look. It's Miller time.

*Avatar*










*Sig*


----------



## bbjd7

Nice I love that kneebar so much i actually re watched that fight today.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Big up to New Jerusalem!! Steph, the amount of time you put into these signatures is just sick... +rep.


----------



## SteSteez

Had a go myself, hope you like...



















Enjoy


----------



## Steph05050

CornbreadBB said:


> Big up to New Jerusalem!! Steph, the amount of time you put into these signatures is just sick... +rep.


hey thanks alot i do what i can...i enjoy making them a lot so i have fun making them for other people especially.


tha others a great too...keep them coming i didnt wanna be my own competition...glad to see more people entered...


bbjd that kneebar is amazing


----------



## FunkYou

All the sigs are good. That kneebar looks great. Will have to find a link to the fight somewhere.


----------



## MJB23

These are all sick looking. I was going to make one but with the quality you guys put out I don't need to. 

Steph the Dan Miller one is the best the only problem with it is the shadow on his arm comes to a point. You should round off that shadow so it doesn't look like a square sig since you have behind him as the color of the forum.


----------



## D.P.

Here are my entries:

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## MJB23

D.P. that sig is too tall. If BBJD uses it you'll have to resize it.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea but it is pretty sick nice job.


----------



## D.P.

Thanks, but wut size should i resize it to?


----------



## Steph05050

MJB23 said:


> These are all sick looking. I was going to make one but with the quality you guys put out I don't need to.
> 
> Steph the Dan Miller one is the best the only problem with it is the shadow on his arm comes to a point. You should round off that shadow so it doesn't look like a square sig since you have behind him as the color of the forum.


alright give me a few and ill work on it


----------



## MJB23

D.P. said:


> Thanks, but wut size should i resize it to?


No bigger then 420X220


----------



## D.P.

Ok, It's resized


----------



## bbjd7

I can't wait to pick a winner on Tuesday havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## D.P.

Here is one for Mike Massenzio:

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## bbjd7

Nice I really like that one plus your from Jersey which gets you bonus points.


----------



## D.P.

Yes! Lol, thanks..and we shouldn't be that far away, I go to Montclair State


----------



## bbjd7

Yea thats like 15 minutes away I got a lot of friends who go there.


----------



## Toxic

Heres my go at it.


----------



## bbjd7

Man I really like a lot of these it's going to be tough to choose.


----------



## Steph05050

gonna be a hard one bbjd


----------



## Toxic

Im bored and lost and went all in on Cote so heres a second attempt.


----------



## D.P.

Ok, heres one for Dan Miller, I'll probably have one for Catone tomorrow. 

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## D.P.

Heres the Nick Catone one:

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## Steph05050

nice work everyone....bbjd is gonna have a hard time decided on this


----------



## D.P.

Ok, last one, I promise.

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## Toxic

I dont lie, if Im still bored there may be more.


----------



## AmRiT

I had a go...


----------



## Steph05050

toxic ur last 2 are way too big u need to resize them


----------



## bbjd7

Damn this is going to be so hard. Toxic I like these sigs you have been doing a lot.

**** I wish I had a lot more points because I wish I could get a bunch of these. ******* Werdum screwed me over.


----------



## MJB23

Just because I'm feeling generous I'm going to give BBJD 15K more points to donate to whoever he picks.


----------



## Toxic

Steph05050 said:


> toxic ur last 2 are way too big u need to resize them


Done and done.


----------



## bbjd7

MJB I don't know if I told you recently but I love you haha.


----------



## MJB23

I get that a lot


----------



## MLS

bbjd7 said:


> MJB I don't know if I told you recently but I love you haha.





MJB23 said:


> I get that a lot


It's a little weird you get that from dudes a lot. :dunno:


----------



## Toxic

One more, 


















or 2, dont have and Avy for this one, not really happy with it but if you like it I'll do an Avy for it,


----------



## D.P.

ok, so i got bored and decided to do another one

*Avatar*









*Sig*


----------



## bbjd7

D.P. said:


> Heres the Nick Catone one:
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sig*


I loved a lot of these and I'm sure that ill be sending all of you PM's a one point or another asking to use some of these sigs. But I've picked the winner as D.P.'s Catone sig. It's very simple but I really like it plus he's fighting in a week and a half and he's not well known.

D.P you are newer to the forum but you have a lot of skill for this I loved your Edgar sig and I might've actually picked that as the winner if it was a bit bigger.


----------



## Steph05050

good job DP


----------



## Toxic

COngrats DP, I gotta say I loved that one to despite it being very simple, I think the pic being outdoors adds alot as far as making it stand out,


----------



## D.P.

Wow, thanks a lot guys, and thanks bbjd, I feel honored


----------



## FunkYou

Good work D.P.


----------



## Fedor>all

Nice work D.P., I love the colors in that sig.


----------



## Steph05050

got bored and made this since he is fighting soon


----------



## bbjd7

Fantastic work I think I'm gonna switch to that one.


----------

